# Spriting Challenges Subforum



## Lady Grimdour (Oct 26, 2008)

Does anyone else think it should be back?

It was a hell of a success back in the old forums, so why not?


----------



## Retsu (Oct 26, 2008)

I don't remember it being a success as much as I remember it being.. dead.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Oct 26, 2008)

Retsu said:


> I don't remember it being a success as much as I remember it being.. dead.


It was much faster than the ASB back then.


----------



## Zhorken (Oct 26, 2008)

It was a success for a bit and then it wasn't.

Also we don't need more cluttery subforums and spriting contests should either be taken to PM or condensed into larger ones.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Oct 26, 2008)

Zhorken said:


> It was a success for a bit and then it wasn't.
> 
> Also we don't need more cluttery subforums and spriting contests should either be taken to PM or condensed into larger ones.


That would be a good idea, but how would voting go?


----------



## Zhorken (Oct 26, 2008)

Voting?  o.O  I thought there was a judge or something?

Regardless, the novelty apparently died, and there are still larger contests, sprite threads, etc to showcase sprites in.


----------



## xkze (Oct 26, 2008)

I remember enjoying Spriting Challenges back at the old forums.
Approval from me. If enough people want to do it.


----------



## Involuntary Twitch (Oct 26, 2008)

Yes to bringing it back, but no to having it be the same format of "mix two random sprites and poll them." Sprite contests are fun and they need a subforum for themselves.


----------



## xkze (Oct 26, 2008)

For anyone who does not know what we're talking about:
http://z8.invisionfree.com/tcodboard/index.php?showforum=49

You need to log in to view the arty boards, so if you don't have an account there just log in with mine. (username "Xikaze" password was "Blaziken")


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Oct 27, 2008)

Involuntary Twitch said:


> Yes to bringing it back, but no to having it be the same format of "mix two random sprites and poll them." Sprite contests are fun and they need a subforum for themselves.


It's a head-to-head.

Spriter 1 makes the thread and randomizes two or more Pokemon to sprite, and Spriter 2 has to submit his, then voting starts. Everyone is allowed to vote.


----------



## OrangeAipom (Nov 1, 2008)

Involuntary Twitch said:


> Sprite contests are fun and they need a subforum for themselves.


Have contests and challenges in the same forum? Yes please.

Having a subforum just for challenges is dumb, I think.


----------



## xkze (Nov 1, 2008)

Having Challenge threads in the contest boards would clutter the whole thing up.


----------



## ultraviolet (Nov 1, 2008)

Why? They're very similar. If you asked Butterfree, she might even make 'Contest' and 'Challenge' tags for you.

Besides, they're better in the Artist's Lounge anyway.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Nov 1, 2008)

ultraviolet said:


> Why? They're very similar. If you asked Butterfree, she might even make 'Contest' and 'Challenge' tags for you.
> 
> Besides, they're better in the Artist's Lounge anyway.


Sounds good, I guess.


----------



## Involuntary Twitch (Nov 1, 2008)

Grimdour The Desecrater said:


> It's a head-to-head.
> 
> Spriter 1 makes the thread and randomizes two or more Pokemon to sprite, and Spriter 2 has to submit his, then voting starts. Everyone is allowed to vote.


Yeah. Why mixing? And why randomize them? Sure, it levels out the playing field, but often the most creative mixes are from someone saying, "ooh, this would be neat, make a mix of ___ and ___." We had a formula similar to that at PMF, actually-- you specified the type of challenge that you wanted, and then someone would make the board for you.

Besides, mixes are t3h suxxorz.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Nov 6, 2008)

Involuntary Twitch said:


> Yeah. Why mixing? And why randomize them? Sure, it levels out the playing field, but often the most creative mixes are from someone saying, "ooh, this would be neat, make a mix of ___ and ___." We had a formula similar to that at PMF, actually-- you specified the type of challenge that you wanted, and then someone would make the board for you.
> 
> Besides, mixes are t3h suxxorz.


That's what I meant, but splices are the most common.


----------

